
The Hiring Manager's Guide to Hiring the Right Person - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/guides/business/how-to-hire-the-right-person
======
Cpoll
Admittedly the article has its bits, but look forward to solving this
personality test in the future:

> WHAT KIND OF ANIMAL WOULD YOU BE? AND WHY?

> This may strike you as silly, but the answer can tell you a lot,
> particularly when candidates explain why they chose a certain animal. If you
> want to test it before you use it in a job interview, try it out at your
> next dinner party.

> Ask enough people this question, and you’re likely to hear some surprising
> answers, and gain valuable insights that will tell you whether they’re right
> for the job. The chief executive who often asks this question, for example,
> says that if she’s hiring somebody for sales, she likes to hear a predator
> as the answer, like a lion. If somebody is going to be working in teams all
> the time, a social animal may be the right answer. The “why?” part of the
> answer will also tell you a lot about their level of self-awareness.

~~~
Ziomislaw
> WHAT KIND OF ANIMAL WOULD YOU BE? AND WHY?

Human, because I already am one and don't see any reason to change it.

------
brianwawok
"ask them what they liked least about their parents" \-- ouch

